

Show HN: Lightweight android app for Uber monitoring and notifications - hegupta
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.allanttech.myuber&hl=en

======
hegupta
During peak times, rainy days and the occasional government clampdown, got
tired of having to constantly monitor Uber manually for an acceptably priced
cab available nearby, so wrote a small Android app to automate the process a
bit. This is absolutely trivial code written over the Uber developer APIs, but
since I've already written it for myself, just throwing it out there in case
anyone else finds it useful.

